
Facial Recognition Startup Megvii Files IPO in Hong Kong - t23
https://venturebeat.com/2019/08/26/facial-recognition-startup-megvii-files-ipo-in-hong-kong/
======
WilTimSon
Are they seriously expecting Hong Kong people to back a facial recognition
startup? "Hey, guys, we know you've been cutting down facial recognition
cameras but how about you actually buy in?"

These people have been fighting for their freedom for weeks, using Telegram to
coordinate protests and provide shelter and medical help to those hounded by
the 'police', using non-violent (largely) methods to fight back against
opression... And now a Chinese state-sponsored startup wants to get money from
them? How's that going to work?

Even the article states that the company is losing money and seems to be
getting worse. Pretty sure Hong Kong citizens would rather invest into
something like Telegram/Signal or a means of resistance to state-sponsored
surveillance (EMP devices, masks, signal scramblers, etc.)

